# Z's Bees - new queen source?



## JBJ (Jan 27, 2005)

I sold them one or two hundred nucs last year, and they were great to do business with. I think they are a joint beekeeping and almond growing operation. I think Cliff mentioned they planned on using one of our girls as breeding stock.


----------



## mbholl (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm going to give them a try. Will let you know how they work out. Thanks.


----------



## PolkaDotBees (Aug 25, 2007)

Did you end-up ordering queens? We are in the market for a few queens... I am trying to find a supplier that will ship them to Wisconsin.


----------



## mbholl (Dec 16, 2007)

Yes, I have placed 2 orders and received queens. (Shipped via UPS. I am in Calif.) Queens arrived in good shape, they've all been put in hives. Too soon to tell about acceptance and laying. I'll report back in a couple of weeks. (I saw Z's Bees ad in either ABJ or Bee Culture.)


----------



## PolkaDotBees (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks for responding. I will look for your updated information in a few weeks.


----------



## JoeMcc (May 15, 2007)

I have a couple packages from Z's through a middleman.... So far very gentle!


JoeMcc


----------

